# Blood sugar level 1 hour 2 hours after meal



## Kateita (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi All,

I was told that you should check you levels before eating and 2 hours after the meal.
I have been doing this until now and everything was perfect.
Today I woke up very late and I had a sort of breakfast/lunch with a little more carb than usual (nothing too bad). I checked after 1 hour  instead if 2 because I had to go out and it was 10,6... I was shocked.
What is the best practice? do we really need to check after 2 hours or 1 hour too is a good indicator? In this case OMG
Thanks a lot


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 11, 2017)

Even non-diabetics will rise after a meal, the 1hour test tells you roughly how fast acting the carbs were.  By 2hrs you ought to be well on the way to your pre-meal reading.  You should be doing pre-meal and 1hr and 2 hr tests for each new type of food until you know what affects you and by how much. 
What was your pre-meal reading and what did you eat?


----------



## Kateita (Feb 11, 2017)

I did not try before breakfast as I woke up after around 12 so just  checked only 1 hour after breakfast. I had 3 whole wheat rusks (each one 8.8 g , 5.5 g carb & 0.5 g sugar) with a little ricotta cheese and a coffee with sweetener and a drop of skimmed milk... thought was not that bad. However usually in the morning I am 5.5


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 11, 2017)

I have seen different people take different approaches to this. Some prefer to stick to 2 hours as they are generally more in range then, and the old guideline numbers of no higher than 9.0 by 2 hours after eating can be used.

However others much prefer to try to discover their post-meal peak time and then generally test at that time to review the likely effect of different meals and aim to keep the peak as low as possible.

You'll have to make your own decision about that, but try not to get too worried about a few higher readings here or there. What matters more is the changes you make going forward (look at the constituents of meals which give highest readings) and try to reduce those if possible.

For what it's worth cereals were always a disaster for me, particularly Weetabix-type. The crushed grains seemed to hit my system really fast.


----------



## Kateita (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank a lot to both. Checked this evening before dinner was 5 and two hours after dinner was still 5 so it might be that this morning was more an indicator of what to avoid or to eat with attention. I was diagnosed only one moth ago, still learning what works better for me.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2017)

If you cut out the carbs then you'll see lower readings - personally I would not drink lactose nor eat wheat - sugars and starches just cause problems.


----------



## Kateita (Feb 11, 2017)

I am following a diet I got last time I was in Italy tailored for diabetics (I'm originally from there) and includes pasta and bread (Italians...). When I eat at lunch 80 g of whole grain or spelt pasta with zucchini and after a good salad for example I have no problems at all. I also usually include 50 g of whole grain bread at lunch or dinner but no more than that. I would avoid to cut completely carbs but I will keep reducing them.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2017)

If you check how your blood glucose level responds as you lower your carb intake I suspect you'll want to eat carbs with less impact. I was really pleased to see that as I continued to eat low carb my BG levels sank lower and lower. I tested before and two hours after dinner and the averages - my meter does them automatically were going down a little bit each week.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 12, 2017)

Recently, I have been testing 1 & 2 hours after food.  Most of the time, my peak is at 2 hours, but occasionally I peak at 1 hour.


----------

